# Audio driver for Windows 8.



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, My PC was recently reloaded to factory settings on Windows 8. Which is fine, except the stock audio driver. It sounds horrible. I've looked for a new driver from Realtek because I've had one from them before and it worked amazing, but I can't seem to find it. I've downloaded a few but when I go to my driver list it doesn't even show up for me to select it. So, with that being said. Can anyone help me find a Realtek audio driver for Windows 8 64 bit? Also if you could tell me how to select it after the install that'd be great. Just to make sure I do it correctly.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Press the key combo Win-R and type in "devmgmt.msc," look for your audio device then right-click it and select "Update Driver Software." If this doesn't work to your satisfaction, go to your motherboard or computer system's manufacturer's website and download the latest Win 8 64-bit driver. The Realtek site also has generic drivers for download.

Realtek

I'm not pushing this brand per se but when my onboard audio module went out I purchased this $25 card and can't be happier with it (there are Win 8.1 drivers for it that work just fine). The card requires a PCI slot so make sure your motherboard has one (most do).

ASUS Xonar DG 5.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Interface Sound Card - Newegg.com


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

AlienVibes said:


> I've looked for a new driver from Realtek because I've had one from them before and it worked amazing..... I've downloaded a few but when I go to my driver list it doesn't even show up for me to select it.


If they don't autorun and install when downloaded, have you looked in the Downloads folder?
That is the default folder for downloads usually.
You may have to double click on them to open and have them install.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

What are you exact specifications?


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

When the drivers downloaded I went to the downloads folder to install them. After that, it had me restart my computer and I looked at the list of drivers and it wasn't there. 

And my exact PC specs are stock, so it'd be here.

HP Pavilion 500-164 Desktop PC Product Specifications | HP® Support


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Right-click on the download link and choose "save target as," putting the file in a folder that you can access easily.

IDT High Definition Audio Driver - HP Pavilion 500-164 Desktop PC | HP® Support=


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, I saved it as you said. I ran it. Right at the very end it comes up with "The update did not complete successfully (259)"


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This advice is modeled after that from the HP Update Errors page:

Download and run Temp File Cleaner then reboot and try running the driver file again by right-clicking on it and selecting "Run as Administrator."

TFC - Temp File Cleaner by OldTimer - Geeks to Go Forum


----------

